# Nice collection of GT3RSs....



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Came across these pics on www.cleanyourcar.co.uk forums...

Very nice!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Mmmm, yes please!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Automotive pornography, which is close to perfection









A specced up R8 over one of these..........


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tough one, black on orange or orange on back.

Looks stunning. Not quite so straight forward if i'd take one over a spec'd R8 as in the real world i'd need some level of practicality so the R8 would probably win (by a gnats pube).


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Tough one, black on orange or orange on back.


Can't agree anymore. On first looks, I'd made my mind up, having had a better look I really can't decide!

Though the guy with the black on orange one could have put his tax disk straight! - School boy error!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Tough one, black on orange or orange on back.
> 
> Looks stunning. Not quite so straight forward if i'd take one over a spec'd R8 as in the real world i'd need some level of practicality so the R8 would probably win (by a gnats pube).


I would have black on orange no wait orange on back what the hell I cant make my mine up I will have to have one of each  
Just seen a Black R8 at the dealers to be honest I was not as impressed as I thought I would be it was Â£83000 and IMOP did not look like an Â£83000 motor I dont thionk the black bodywork did any thing for it


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice,

830000- I think your in Veryon region there! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> Nice,
> 
> 830000- I think your in Veryon region there! :wink:


Dont know what you are mean it says Â£83000 :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Black with Orange for me please


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

AWESOME! Driven a black with orange and it made my brain ache, seriously!

Day to day practicallity I'll stick with my 997S.

D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nope, they are horrible looking and easily beaten by an R8 around the Bedford autodrome. Engine is in the wrong place and they are dead common too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Orange/black? hmmm. I'd take a viper green one as being recently tested by the mags.










Or, for a special order, a matt black (like that SLR posed eleswehere) one with no decals.

Porsche say Gt3Rs is not a racing car!

<< â€˜The RS is not a racer. It is a street car to satisfy homologation rules â€" and if customers want to race, they need the GT3 Cup car.â€™ >>

Oh, I see. :idea: Either way if you rock up at a track day in a GT3RS, you sure had better be able to drive it...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I saw an Orange on Black GT3RS on Saturday in Crawley, in fact I think it was the one on the right in the top photo - that reg looks familiar. Lovely car although hardly subtle is it :lol: .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Either way if you rock up at a track day in a GT3RS, you sure had better be able to drive it...


And there's your problem. Or my problem. Only a handful of people want to be able to do that.

Wheras the R8 works both on track and on the road. According to Clarkson, anyway. :roll:

No, I do like the GT3RS, but it isn't a commuting car.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Black on Orange or Orange on Black? Either way the calipers should be coded too, orange for ceramic brakes and black for standard.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Even the grass they are parked on is perfect

nice pic 8)

of course if you had 4 of them an R8 would be no problems to own aswell.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

A few more pics :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

964 RS joins the party


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice Range Rover Sport. :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I can understand that comment Tim :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> I can understand that comment Tim :wink:


Awful shame, someone's parked those junk heaps in the way of it. :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mrs Leg says 'Nice house, nice views, shame someone parked those tacky cars and that drug dealer range rover in front of it'.

Im filing for divorce first thing in the morning! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Obviously these cars are owned by some kind of consortium, surely single people couldnt afford to own one on their own?
Photoshop maybe?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Obviously these cars are owned by some kind of consortium, surely single people couldnt afford to own one on their own?
> Photoshop maybe?


5 cars and 5 owners. Although one of the owners has a 993 Turbo, 997 Turbo, 996 GT3RS, 997 GT3RS and a VX220T


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

omen666 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously these cars are owned by some kind of consortium, surely single people couldnt afford to own one on their own?
> ...


No, sorry, just dont believe it. Thats not possible.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


ROFLMAO

What world do you live in? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

omen666 said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Nope, your full of shit, has to be photoshop.
Can't fool me.
ONe owner owns 4 porsches and a vx220t?
No one can afford to do that.
Load of old bollocks if you ask me.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

PMSL :lol:

I had had some wine last night and it was funny then!

What makes you think that someone can't afford the cars I mention?

The owner of the property has one the other 3 belong to other people and the 964RS is owned by someone else.

Ok look at all the pics and show me the photoshop 

Check the pics here http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... 7gt3rs3rd/

here http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... 996-gt3rs/

and here http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... rboyellow/

He also has a new TDV8 Range Rover Sport and Mini Cooper S LOL

Too funny


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Damon! and a RRS as well! :lol:

It's just not possible :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

This has to be a wind up right? :roll:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

We might have another "Tactile" on our hands d, Dont bite!!! :wink: :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> I had had some wine last night and it was funny then!
> 
> ...


Ahh TDV8 - excellent companion to a sports car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I think someone may be a bit hacked off as a fair few people have openly accused said person of not owning what they have stated they own and is demonstrating how annoying it is.

I have been waiting for at least one of the people involved to accuse me of not actually ordering the M3. Richard Clark at BMW Leeds would be well chuffed if it was true as he could have a field day with my deposit if that was the case. :lol: :wink:

It is awkward as most of us wouldnt be so crass as to carry pictures of our cars into the pub and start showing them to friends or just the guy at the end of the bar. I wouldnt walk in and announce 'I ordered an M3' or say 'Come outside and look at my TT, I just polished it'. It would piss my mates off (who dont drive cars like these) and just be wrong.

However, on a car forum, thats half the point, pictures and discussion about cars and especially members cars. Unfortunately people with different incomes will drive different cars. Graham posts pics of his RS4 and because he is well known and respected, his thread remains positive. I post announcing Ive ordered an M3 and apart from one certain member (as usual) it remains positive. That isnt always the case unfortunately.

Why cant we all just get along? Oh hang on, I remember now. Do I not like orange.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> I think someone may be a bit hacked off as a fair few people have openly accused said person of not owning what they have stated they own and is demonstrating how annoying it is.
> 
> I have been waiting for at least one of the people involved to accuse me of not actually ordering the M3. Richard Clark at BMW Leeds would be well chuffed if it was true as he could have a field day with my deposit if that was the case. :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


Aye... agreed.

There's at least 1 person on here who doesn't seem to think I've ordered an R8. :lol: That in itself doesn't bother me one jot, but I have to say that if I said something (anything) on here which the majority of people (for whatever reason) decided not to believe, I would feel a bit miffed - one or 2 disbelievers, or obvious joking is cool, but nobody likes for their honesty and integrity to be questioned on a grand scale, no matter how thick skinned they are.

This place can be a bit of a pissing contest sometimes, and those are perhaps the only arguments I tend to steer clear of, unless properly provoked. :lol:

And even when you DO buy something nice, there's always one or two saying "Oh, but you've financed it. Anyone can do that. That's not the same as buying it yourself." Patently they can't, else everyone would, and they're overlooking the fact that, if they're switched on, people can make their cash work a bit harder than sinking all of it into "assets"

Why on earth would anyone want to hand a wheelbarrow full of cash for something which is simply going to depreciate? Much better to invest the cash (or make it work) and pay for both the interest AND some of the depreciation with the proceeds. :wink:

I like orange though, Leg, so you're a twat.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

omen666 said:


>


...that's Porscheography! Awesome pic!

D


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> I like orange though


I like it on the cars, just not in the same context as Graham Taylor.



jampott said:


> Leg, so you're a twat.


No argument here, possibly add 'Complete and utter' but twat will suffice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone may be a bit hacked off as a fair few people have openly accused said person of not owning what they have stated they own and is demonstrating how annoying it is.
> ...


Thanks for that you two.

Yeah, as thick skinned as i am, i am getting my arse out over this.

I've always liked cars and until a few years ago because of my career never really had the opportunity to own anything decent, mainly because i was never in the country, so, just used a pool car from work.

I came on this forum because ive owned 3 tt's since ive retired, and have spent the last 18 months trying to find a house to live in.

Finally finding my dream house, i managed to get it for half the price i budgetted for.
So, decided to spend some money on some cars that i want.
I'm truly not bothered about the depreciation, i'm lucky to be in a position not to be.
I'm only going to be on this planet once, so, decided to have what i want for the years i have left.
None of my cars are financed, they dont need to be, they are mine, as is everything i have, all paid for.
I've worked hard for it.

Posting pics of my m6 in another thread today, although i can guess that i'm going to get loads of photoshop quips or drug dealing / lottery winner.

So, what ever bullshit you've come across in the past, that isnt me.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> So, what ever bullshit you've come across in the past, that isnt me.


Probably me. Allegedly. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is it just me?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Kell said:


> Is it just me?


Is that the new olympic London logo?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me?
> ...


Oh Shit, I just had an epileptic fit. Turn it off, turn it off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Bit like owning an AMV8 _and_ an M6 eh? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Ha thats nothing. Ive got a petrol lawnmower, a house with walls and windows and even a door, a pile of quality porn that could even keep Tej in wank material for a week, 2 pork pies in the fridge, a 4 pack of stella, some humous, mayonnaise and some cheesey string thingys. I would post a pic but no doubt ill be accused of photoshopping the porn in (well ok I do, add that head to that body, err, erm, I mean, oh well come on everyone does it, dont they?)


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

garyc said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Exactly, not possible.
And i was going to looking for a van today too, hardly possible to think of those together.
:roll:


----------

